# Freshwater Mini Fly Snookin'



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A buddy of mine has been asking me to take him fishing for sometime now.
He hasn't fished in years, and never was big into it but really wants to get into it.
So I decided to hit up a few spots.
Arrive to spot one, where tarpon was our target.
Didn't have any luck with the very few rollers we saw.

Moved on to another spot in search of peacock bass or jack crevalles.

I walk up to this ditch and my buddy casts the fluke in.
I'm trying to teach him how to work the fluke and a massive peacock bass charged at it but missed. 
His next cast got chased in by like 5 fish that we thought were largemouth bass.
So I switched up to a heavier fly and got a cast in.
First cast, lost a hookset on a 2-3lb snook.
Next three cast yielded small snook. 
One appeared to be a fat snook or swordspine snook cause it was much taller than the other lankier looking ones.
I spotted an even bigger one while trying to show my friend how to cast the fly at them to try and get one.
Then we were kicked out and warned that they were about to tow my truck away.

The reason why I'm posting this is because I've read that they say snook don't spawn in freshwater, but these are some tiny snooklets. They must have made it way up river without being eaten by anything else. 

Oh yeah, and also because this was the first snook I've caught on fly. lol
I've been wanting to scratch that off the list for sometime now. 
Can't wait to get my skiff to mingo and get it done on some real snook though. lol

Also caught one even smaller peacock than any of the snook.
It was a miniature day today. lol

I know if I would have been able to stay longer, I would have gotten one of the larger snook.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats! The first one is always the hardest!

I have found tons of snook in fresh water rivers. The "freshest" one that I caught was 5 miles from Zolfo Springs on the Peace River. Caught in 2004 just after hurricane season, the water level was really low, and he was almost landlocked.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah I have caught plenty of snook in freshwater but none this small. 
I hooked my biggest snook in freshwater till it broke my X-rap at boatside and came off before we could boat it.
It was 40+ inches. 

My first snook ever was about 4 years ago in freshwater on an X-rap too.. lol
Actually it was even at the same lake as I was at today.

But I've been wanting one on fly so bad. lol

Would be great to hook up to a nice sized one on fly.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

You get your 8wt fixed?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> You get your 8wt fixed?




Not really.
Using my 5wt reel and line on the cheap scientific angler 8wt rod until I just buy a new combo.
The other 8wt is working, but it's much harder to cast.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Congrats!  The first one is always the hardest!
> 
> I have found tons of snook in fresh water rivers.  The "freshest" one that I caught was 5 miles from Zolfo Springs on the Peace River.  Caught in 2004 just after hurricane season, the water level was really low, and he was almost landlocked.



same here, we were doing a 2 day float trip down the peace river and i caught a couple of them  they were small ones but a lot of fun on ultra lite equipment ;D


glad you put your boy on one stra8 and even happier they didnt tow your truck ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the fly caught snook! [smiley=supercool.gif] Still looking my first on fly.


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

> > Congrats!  The first one is always the hardest!
> >
> > I have found tons of snook in fresh water rivers.  The "freshest" one that I caught was 5 miles from Zolfo Springs on the Peace River.  Caught in 2004 just after hurricane season, the water level was really low, and he was almost landlocked.
> 
> ...




i caught my first fresh water snook under the bridge on 17 in zolfo, we were building the bridge and on my lunch break i destroyed a push button zebco , had to pull him in by hand 22" best lunch i had all year , that area also has some of the best shaarks teeth to be found. i was looking at fly rods yesterday , wife says i have hard enough time catchen fish with a spinning rod  I need a new wife


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats on your first snook on fly. Send me a message if your going to do any fishing this weekend. I just got a Sage largemouth and I am planning on breaking it in this weekend.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Congrats on your first snook on fly. Send me a message if your going to do any fishing this weekend. I just got a Sage largemouth and I am planning on breaking it in this weekend.



Planning on doing some fishing around local areas with fly on Sunday.
A friend of my parents has a fly rod and he's been asking me to show him the ropes a bit.
He said he can cast, but hasn't caught much. 
I'll probably take him around town see if he gets some fish.
Let me know if you're interested. 
As long as things don't get complicated at the shop, all things should be a go for Sunday.


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

> > Congrats on your first snook on fly. Send me a message if your going to do any fishing this weekend. I just got a Sage largemouth and I am planning on breaking it in this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM sent


----------

